# First build, Sunflower Fuzz, no signal through



## BGabriel80 (Aug 20, 2020)

This is like my second time soldering anything so it is a little rough.  LED turns on.  Can't get a signal through it with a guitar to an amp, but DMM shows a current through the jacks in bypass mode.  Sorry if too many pictures.  Thanks for your help in advance!


----------



## Robert (Aug 20, 2020)

Do you have sound in bypass?


----------



## BGabriel80 (Aug 20, 2020)

Nope.  Nothing.


----------



## Robert (Aug 20, 2020)

Post a clear pic of both of your jacks and 3PDT wiring.


----------



## BGabriel80 (Aug 20, 2020)

Robert said:


> Post a clear pic of both of your jacks and 3PDT wiring.


----------



## Robert (Aug 20, 2020)

Your signal wires are connected to the wrong lug of the jacks.    The ground wires are OK.

Ground - Sleeve
Signal - Tip


----------



## twebb6778 (Aug 20, 2020)

Your positive leads on the jacks are wired to the switched tip lug, rather than the tip.






						File:1-4" Jack Pinout.jpg - PedalPCB Wiki
					






					wiki.pedalpcb.com


----------



## BGabriel80 (Aug 21, 2020)

Thank you!  Fixed that issue.  Now I am getting a signal through, bypass is working, but when the pedal is engaged it is incredibly loud/sounds like a ground issue.  Can hear the guitar but the ground noise is predominant...


----------



## zgrav (Aug 21, 2020)

try using a battery to power it to see if your noise is originating from your power supply.  for the board, use an audio probe to find out where the audio signal is picking up the noise.  that will help you isolate a problem if it is on the board.


----------



## BGabriel80 (Aug 21, 2020)

Wired up a battery, that is not the source.  Will be making an audio probe but have to order the 100nf capacitor.  Thanks everyone for your help, I will report back once I am able to test.


----------



## zgrav (Aug 21, 2020)

nothing magic about the 100n capacitor.  feel free to use a different value of something you already have there, including a small electrolytic cap if you have one.


----------



## BGabriel80 (Aug 22, 2020)

Thank you, thank you, thank you guys!  Turns out I burnt out a solder pad when I was trying to desolder a socket for the IC.  In one day though, I learned to solder better, learned to test before boxing, built a reusable audio probe, and figured out how to troubleshoot a pedal.  I ordered another Sunflower board, and picked up the Cheesemonger board I had bought, in order to get right back on the horse.  Finished the build and the thing is singing!  Couldn't be happier with failing the first time.  Again, thanks for your help.


----------

